# Coolest Fish For A 65 Gallon Tank?



## Th3KaNgSt3R (Feb 1, 2010)

I have a 65 gallon tank and I want some really cool freshwater fish. Something that's really colorful and cool. Also can you include some details on how to take care of them etc? Thanks in advance!


----------



## n1zjd (Jan 25, 2010)

Its not a beginner fish but it meets the requirements of 'cool and colorful'. Discus. I suggest getting your feet wet (pun intended) with something a little easier to take care of first however.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

What about a pike cichlid? There are a few species that grow around 8 or so inches in length that would work in a tank of that size.


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

It would really help if you could post your water parameters. Ph, hardness, etc. Without this info, it's hard to suggest certain fish because your water will only be suitable for certain types of fish.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

How about a nandus nandus (gantenic leaf fish)? 

Or a knife fish?

Or a wolf fish?


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

LisaC144 said:


> It would really help if you could post your water parameters. Ph, hardness, etc. Without this info, it's hard to suggest certain fish because your water will only be suitable for certain types of fish.


I agree with Lisa! We need to have you post your basic water parameters before any suggestions can be made for which fish that would be suitable for the living conditions you'll be providing.


----------



## Mean Harri (Dec 14, 2009)

Well, if your request on how to take care of fish means general fish keeping 101 you might start by reading these here forums. It is best to educate yourself on something such as aquarium keeping before diving in head first. If you don't know what under the surface you're asking for trouble by just diving in.


----------

